# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  Πρωτοχρονιατικη κοπη Σουβλακοπιτας

## geosid

Αυριο κατα τις 6 και μιση εχουμε πει να παμε για σουβλακια οι παρακατω κομβουχοι : 
Geosid ( μιας και δικη μου ηταν η ιδεα ) 
Fengi
Klarabel 
Senius
Zpaf
Sv1Efo
Mivec --------> μπορει και να μην ερθει 
Νασος765
7Bpm
Badge
O baremenos 



To meeting θα γινει σε γνωστη ΣΟΥΒΛΑΚΕΡΙΙΙΙ στο Ιλιον , για περισσοτερες λεπτομερειες θα σας ενημερωση ο Αξιοτιμος Κυριος Κλαραμπελ  ::   ::  μιας και ειναι της εκει γειτονειας.

ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΟΥΝΤΕ ΟΣΟΙ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΕΡΘΟΥΝ ΣΤΗ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΜΑΣ ΝΑ ΠΟΣΤΑΡΟΥΝ ΕΔΩ ΕΓΚΑΙΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΒΡΟΥΜΕ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΑΚΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΚΑΠΩς ΠΟΙΟ ΟΡΓΑΝΩΜΕΝΟΙ 

εΚ της κλικας ( fengi - klarabel - geosid ) Ευχαριστουμε για τη παρεα σας 



Y.G : ειμαι και πολλη παπατζας ο ατιμος  ::   :: 




###########################################################################################################

Lοιπον καταρχην να ευχαριστησουμε οσους παρεβρεθηκαν στη σημερινη συναντηση και να ειναι σιγουρο οτι αν αντεχουν θα επαναληφθει .
Οι παρεβρισκομενοι ηταν : 

Geosid 
Fengi
Klarabel 
Senius
Zpaf
Sv1Efo
Mivec 
7Bpm
Badge
O baremenos 
Froulos
Kapo
BabisBabis
Dazyraby
Rainbow Warrior
Trackman
Socrates
Lionheart 
Gfan
Carlos32
SV1EMI
SV1EFO Junior ή [Bazo]Kyra-koula

Αν ξεχασα καποιον να με διορθωσει καποιος να κανω εντιτ το ποστ μου 
Θα υπαρξουν οι σχετικες φωτογραφιες , μπορει και κανα βιντεακι τολμηρο ....

----------


## 7bpm

Και εγω μεσα ειμαι..!

----------


## Neuro

Μεταφορά στο "Meetings -> Meeting μηνός". 
Σε αλουμινόχαρτο μπορείτε να μου τα τυλίξτε γιατί δε μπορώ να έρθω λόγο δουλειάς;  ::

----------


## geosid

> Μεταφορά στο "Meetings -> Meeting μηνός". 
> Σε αλουμινόχαρτο μπορείτε να μου τα τυλίξτε γιατί δε μπορώ να έρθω λόγο δουλειάς;


kai εσυ νηστικος θα μεινεις οπως ο nickfudu  ::   ::   ::

----------


## zpaf

Αλλος ενας και απο εδω  ::

----------


## klarabel

Λοιπόν η διεύθυνση είναι ...........

----------


## klarabel

και εδώ.....http://www.homedelivery.gr/Catalogue...0&t=2&m=111885

----------


## badge

+1

----------


## geosid

> +1


για να με αναγνωρισεις θα κραταω ενα κοκκινο τριανταφυλλο  ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

> κανονιστηκε ενα σουβλακο meeting και με προχηρες κουβεντες που εχουν γινει θα βγει ενα olsr μεταξυ των κομβων του ATHENS CENTER ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ SANTA BARBARA CENTER . ειπαμε να τα βρουμε με το φιλο μου το senius και να προτοτυπησουμε , να κανουμε εμεις την αρχη για ενωση και σωστη δρομολογηση των κομβων στο awmn ....


Οπότε καταλάβατε τι θα γίνει....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Πάντως έχω ήδη συνεννοηθεί με τον μαγαζοσουβλάτορα, τα καλαμάκια (*σουβλάκια*) που θα φάμε, να τα έχει σε επένδυση koubidis.
 ::   :: 

Όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε.

----------


## geosid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από geosid
> 
> κανονιστηκε ενα σουβλακο meeting και με προχηρες κουβεντες που εχουν γινει θα βγει ενα olsr μεταξυ των κομβων του ATHENS CENTER ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ SANTA BARBARA CENTER . ειπαμε να τα βρουμε με το φιλο μου το senius και να προτοτυπησουμε , να κανουμε εμεις την αρχη για ενωση και σωστη δρομολογηση των κομβων στο awmn ....
> 
> 
> Οπότε καταλάβατε τι θα γίνει....      
> 
> Πάντως έχω ήδη συνεννοηθεί με τον μαγαζοσουβλάτορα, τα καλαμάκια (*σουβλάκια*) που θα φάμε, να τα έχει σε επένδυση koubidis.
>  
> ...


Σου αρεσει ρε Λουστη να με τσιγκλας.....

----------


## senius

Ο λούστης
Του λούστη,
Τον λούστη,
Ω λούστη.....
 ::  
Ελάτε Θα το αναλύσουμε από κοντά.
 ::

----------


## ALTAiR

18:30 θα φάτε σουβλάκια για μεσημεριανό ή για βραδυνο?  ::  

Αν ήτανε κατά τις 21:00 θα προλάβαινα να έρθω...

Καλή μάσα!

----------


## fengi1

> Αυριο κατα τις 6 και μιση εχουμε πει να παμε για σουβλακια οι παρακατω κομβουχοι : 
> Geosid ( μιας και δικη μου ηταν η ιδεα ) 
> .


Οκ. Να ξερω να μην παρω λεφτα μαζι μια και κερνας  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## O baremenos

Ισως ερθω κι εγωωω.........

----------


## klarabel

Tελικά μάλλον θα έχουμε αρκετό κόσμο !!

----------


## fengi1

Ως και απο Ροδο. 
Τα βαρια πιστολια του μπαζοσερβερ  ::

----------


## geosid

Lοιπον καταρχην να ευχαριστησουμε οσους παρεβρεθηκαν στη σημερινη συναντηση και να ειναι σιγουρο οτι αν αντεχουν θα επαναληφθει .
Οι παρεβρισκομενοι ηταν : 

Geosid 
Fengi
Klarabel 
Senius
Zpaf
Sv1Efo
Mivec 
7Bpm
Badge
O baremenos 
Froulos
Kapo
BabisBabis
Dazyraby
Rainbow Warrior
Trackman
Socrates
Lionheart 
Gfan
Carlos32
SV1EMI
SV1EFO Junior ή [Bazo]Kyra-koula

Αν ξεχασα καποιον να με διορθωσει καποιος να κανω εντιτ το ποστ μου 
Θα υπαρξουν οι σχετικες φωτογραφιες , μπορει και κανα βιντεακι τολμηρο ....

----------


## senius

Ο Παπαράτσι, όπως πάντα που κουρδίζει όλο τον κόσμο....:

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

Ο Παπαράτσι, όπως πάντα που κουρδίζει όλο τον κόσμο II....:

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

Ο Παπαράτσι, όπως πάντα που κουρδίζει όλο τον κόσμο III....:

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

Πάντως η άκρη δεν ήταν κομμένη, περάσαμε καλά, βγάλαμε την άκρη, γνωρίσαμε νέα άτομα, θα γίνει κοινό OLSR με διαχειριστή τον klarabel & badge:
 ::   ::

----------


## senius

Να 'στε καλά και του χρόνου με υγεία.

----------


## SV1EFO

Ρε ...το φλουρι το βρηκε κανεις? Ηταν μεσα σε κανενα πιτα γυρο η σε καλαμακι σκετο???
Ημουν και εγω εκει. Μαζι και ο sv1efo junior (κατα κοσμον Κυρα Κουλα) αλλα και SV1EMI ο Ακης.
Πετυχημενο . Την αλλη φορα λιγο ποιο αργα να βρεθουμε

----------


## klarabel

> Lοιπον καταρχην να ευχαριστησουμε οσους παρεβρεθηκαν στη σημερινη συναντηση και να ειναι σιγουρο οτι αν αντεχουν θα επαναληφθει .
> Οι παρεβρισκομενοι ηταν : 
> 
> Geosid 
> Fengi
> Klarabel 
> Senius
> Zpaf
> Sv1Efo
> ...


Οπως επίσης και οι ....

Lionheart 
Gfan
Carlos32
SV1EMI
SV1EFO Junior ή [Bazo]Kyra-koula

Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι άξιζε και αξιζει να επαναλαμβάνουμε συναντήσεις όπως η αποψινή. Ευχαριστώ όλα τα παιδιά που παρεβρέθηκαν και έδωσαν με την ΞΕΧΩΡΙΣΤΉ παρουσία τους ζωντάνια στην όλη παρέα. Χάρηκα που γνώρισα απο κοντά (και εκτός voip!!) τον Σταύρο (7bpm) και τον Ακη (SV1EMI). 
Αν μη τι άλλο είναι ντροπή γειτονικά λίνκ να κοντεύουν να κλείσουν χρόνο και να μην γνωρίζονται, ποτέ δεν είναι όμως αργά.
Είπαμε και τα χρόνια πολλά στούς Γιάννηδες της παρέας που εόρταζαν (Trackman , Zpaf).
Αντε και στην επόμενη συνάντηση της Πρωτοχρονιάτικης πίτας.

----------


## Stranger

Εγώ την επόμενη φορά !!!

----------


## 7bpm

Και ένα μικρό *βιντεάκι* με όλα τα καλά παιδιά που παρευρέθησαν στο χθεσινοβραδινό σουβλάκo-meeting.

Πραγματικά χάρηκα που γνώρισα παιδιά που μιλούσαμε τόσο καιρό από VoIP αλλά ποτέ δεν είχαμε την ευκαιρία να τα πούμε και από κοντά.

----------


## acoul

καλά ξεκίνησε η χρονιά ...  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

ΔΙΑΙΤΑ ΡΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ΝΤΙΝ ΝΤΑΝ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Για ποιόν χτυπάει η καμπάνα? 

Trackman 11 μέτρησα εκεί μπροστά σε κάποιο πιατάκι????

ΝΤΙΝ ΝΤΑΝ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ΝΤΙΝ ΝΤΑΝ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ΝΤΙΝ ΝΤΑΝ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ΝΤΙΝ ΝΤΑΝ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ΝΤΙΝ ΝΤΑΝ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ΝΤΙΝ ΝΤΑΝ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ΝΤΙΝ ΝΤΑΝ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ΝΤΙΝ ΝΤΑΝ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ΝΤΙΝ ΝΤΑΝ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## klarabel

Ξέχασα να ευχαριστήσω τον Γιώργο #Gfan για την άρτια και άψογη φωτογραφική και video κάλυψη του event !!!
Μπράβο βρέ Γιώργο.

----------


## badge

... αν και λείπει το red eye reduction  ::  Ε, δε μπορούμε να τα έχουμε όλα δικά μας.

Νάναι καλά που είχε μαζί του φωτογραφική.

----------


## bedazzled

*Quiz:* ποιό κολλητάρι συστήθηκε με το nick μου;  ::   ::   :: 

ΥΓ: Προσοχή με το φτυάρι μερικοί, σκονίζονται τα σουβλάκια και μαθαίνονται όλα πολύ γρήγορα.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## geosid

> *Quiz:* ποιό κολλητάρι συστήθηκε με το nick μου;   
> 
> ΥΓ: Προσοχή με το φτυάρι μερικοί, σκονίζονται τα σουβλάκια και μαθαίνονται όλα πολύ γρήγορα.


Liga για το φιλαρακι μου  ::   ::

----------


## senius

> *Quiz:* ποιό κολλητάρι συστήθηκε με το nick μου;


Ελα ντέ?
Και σου είπα Νίκο να έρθεις κι εσύ.
 ::

----------


## geosid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> *Quiz:* ποιό κολλητάρι συστήθηκε με το nick μου;   
> 
> 
> Ελα ντέ?
> Και σου είπα Νίκο να έρθεις κι εσύ.


Ηθελε να ερθει αλλα λεει κατσε μην ειναι και ο nikpan και εχουμε συγκινησεις  ::   ::

----------


## sv1her

Άργησα να δω τη δημοσίευση.
Δεν πειράζει την επόμενη φορά ίσως είμαι πιο τυχερός

----------


## SV1EFO

Ρε το φλουρι ποιος το κερδισε??

----------


## badge

Κανείς. Πήγε jackpot για του χρόνου  ::

----------


## senius

> Ρε το φλουρι ποιος το κερδισε??


Αν εννοείς σε φαγώσιμο, ------> ο Trackman!!
 ::

----------

